# Hello from Bucharest



## Eugen (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello everybody, my name is Eugen, I am from Bucharest, Romania and I am quite new to the hobby and eager to learn more.

I already have a well established tropical aquarium but I always thought about expanding my horizons a bit and get a pet mantis as well. And, when I least expected, I got one. I actually found a 7cm beautiful Mantis Religiosa on a wall and took it home. I bought a small terrarium for it, put in some coconut substrate and a few twigs and made a nice home for it. Here are some pics:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?au...=si&amp;img=355

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?au...=si&amp;img=358


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  .Beautiful M. Religiosa!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I haven't seen any other Romanian users on here?


----------



## Eugen (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Malaysia!  

Collin


----------



## Eugen (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks so much... :lol:


----------

